# Copper mines Alderley edge



## mistericeman (Jan 27, 2012)

This was a trip organised by a mate from DCC ...

without who, access would be next to impossible ....(trips are easily organised through DCC,but wandering around solo is a no go ) To be honest without a guide you could spend a good few hours wandering and not see half of interesting stuff .

Copper has been mined at Alderly since Roman times and the workings of the mines are extensive 
here's a link to some history courtesy of DCC 
http://www.derbyscc.org.uk/alderley/mining_intro.php

Some pictures ???






































































[ATTACH=full]118919[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118920[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118921[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118922[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118923[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118924[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118925[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118926[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118927[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118928[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118929[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118930[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118931[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118932[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118933[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]118934[/ATTACH]


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 27, 2012)

We used to go in these as teens and spend a few nights down there getting drunk and smoking, Great to see inside again


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 27, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> We used to go in these as teens and spend a few nights down there getting drunk and smoking, Great to see inside again



Glad you weren't one of the folks that got lost wandering with a bike torch and candles 

'parantly a couple of young lads got terminally lost in the 60's


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice First report! Welcome to the forums, I def look forward to seeing more


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 28, 2012)

There's some film footage here .....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixvtmaQqsds[/ame]

IF you carry on watching through the comedy bit at the start (there is always one mentaller in the group ....Adult tiger suit  Isn't there ) there is some footage of the fantastic copper sulphite/copper sulphate formations to be seen .

enjoy


----------



## vixil (Jan 28, 2012)

*Outstanding!*

Thanks for the awesome underground pics - Brilliant colours of the copper ore.

Welcome to a really good site.

vixil


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like OLLR peeps to me


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 30, 2012)

[Hong kong fooey] Coulllllllld Beeeeeee !!!!!! [Hong kong fooey]


----------

